# Georgie Boy Problems



## Rod Petrin (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a 93 Georgie Boy Swinger with a Chevy 454. Last Monday it broke down on the freeway. I thought it ran out of gas, put 15 gallons into it and ended up killing the batteries. Had to have it towed half a mile to an open lot and got the batteries recharged but couldn't do much of anything because of a storm. Once the storm passed, I checked for blown fuses but none were for the fuel pump. Engine starts when starter fluid is sprayed into the carb but once you take your foot off the gas pedal, the RV dies. Found and replaced an in-line fuel filter. Put my ear to the gas tank to listen for the fuel pump while my mom tried to start the RV and ended up starting a bit of a fire. Did not hear the fuel pump and had to spray the fire with the extinguisher. We lifted the air filter tray and some white smoke was coming from a house that also attached to one of the valve covers. Where its parked right now, they told us we have till the 29th to move it. So since the carb caught fire, though not for long, would it have done any sort of damage to the heads or valves? Are there any known fuel pump problems on record? Is the fuel pump actually in the gas tank or is it on the engine somewhere where I couldn't see? Please help.


----------

